

Ask HN: Why are startup events/conferences in Bay Area held on weekdays? - unohoo

I recently moved to the Bay area to work for a startup. I subscribed to startupdigest in hopes of attending startup &#38; networking events in the bay area. However, I find that many of these events are held on weekdays which makes it very difficult to attend. Attending these events means taking a day off or leaving really early from work.<p>I'm not saying that there aren't events over the weekend, but more often i find them scheduled during a weekday.<p>Does anyone else feel the same way ? Or is it just me ?<p>edit: changed title per suggestion below
======
ScottWhigham
Suggested new title: "Ask HN: Why are the startup events/conferences that I've
looked at recently in the Bay Area held on weekdays?"

Most of the ones for startups in my area (Dallas) are Saturday, weekend, or
weekday evening. No clue about anywhere else as I haven't really looked
elsewhere.

------
JangoSteve
Most of the startup events/conferences here in the midwest (that I've seen)
are on the weekends or in the evenings. The few I've attended that were during
the mornings on weekdays have always been targeted at business owners, though
I never realized that distinction until just now.

~~~
unohoo
well..there are several events scheduled during weekday evenings in bay area
as well. however, considering how spread out bay area is, commuting isnt quite
trivial and fast.

